# Review kem dưỡng mắt SKII Stempower Eye Cream



## vietmom (25/11/18)

*Kem dưỡng mắt chống lão hóa và cải thiện các dấu hiệu lão hóa là một trong những sản phẩm có quyền năng đem lại vẻ đẹp trẻ trung cho các cô gái, cùng khám phá xem kem mắt SKII có tác dụng thế nào với làn da vùng mắt ?*

Các dòng kem mắt thường có mức giá đắt đỏ mà vẫn được các cô gái săn đón và không tiếc tay vung tiền để sắm cho mình một sản phẩm tốt nhất. Có lẽ để có được một khuôn mặt trẻ trung, bắt mắt thì vẻ đẹp của “cửa sổ tâm hồn” quyết định không hề nhỏ, đặc biệt là khi những vấn đề cần xử lý của vùng da mắt lại không hề đơn giản. Chính bởi vậy chọn kem mắt tốt cũng không phải là một nhiệm vụ dễ dàng một chút nào, kem mắt SKII Stempower Eye Cream nổi lên là dòng kem mắt chống lão hóa tốt, có công hiệu khá rõ ràng xứng đáng là một lựa chọn nên tham khảo.

*Review kem dưỡng mắt SKII Stempower Eye Cream*

*

*
​Được cấu tạo từ các thành phần chống lão hóa hiệu quả nhất như Stem-Acanax và Pitera™, Stempower sẽ giúp làm da bạn chắc khỏe hơn, tăng cường khả năng tái tạo da một cách tự nhiên, giảm đáng kể các nếp nhăn và đem lại một làn da săn chắc tới tận gốc.

Những thông tin được nhà sản xuất công bố về thành phần và tác dụng của kem mắt :

Thành phần của Stempower có công hiệu gấp 3 lần chất Niacinamide và có thể làm săn chắc 3 vị trí quan trọng của vùng da mắt đó là đuôi mắt, bọng mắt và mí mắt.
The SK-II STEMPOWER Eye Cream và SK-II Magnetic Eye Wand sẽ kết hợp làm căng vùng mí mắt, đuôi mắt và dùng bọng mắt, giúp mắt trông to hơn, rõ nét và trẻ trung hơn.
Hiệu quả làm giảm nếp nhăn và tình trạng khô vùng da mắt sẽ được cải thiện sau chỉ 10 ngày sử dụng sản phẩm.
Sản phẩm được kiểm chứng bởi công ty P&G về độ an toàn cho da khi sử dụng.

*

*
_Review kem dưỡng mắt SKII Stempower Eye Cream_
​Hũ kem được làm bằng chất liệu nhựa và nắp xoắn chắc chắn giữ kín tốt, tuy nhiên vẫn có khả năng nghiễm bẩn và giảm chất lượng nếu trong quá trình dùng quên đóng nắp hoặc dùng tay chưa được rửa sạch để lấy sản phẩm. Nhiều người vẫn thích thiết kế tuýp bóp hơn vì lấy lượng kem như ý muốn và không lo tuýp kem bị ảnh hưởng chất lượng sau một thời gian dài mở nắp. Tuy nhiên, hũ kem dưỡng mắt SKII này vẫn có thể giữ sạch tốt nếu được bảo quản cẩn thận, một que lấy kem nhỏ xinh đóng sẵn theo hộp sẽ giúp các cô gái tiện dụng hơn mỗi lần lấy kem.

*

*

*

*
​Kết cấu kem mắt nhìn khá đậm đặc tuy nhiên khi apply lên da mắt thì người dùng có thể cảm nhận ngay chất kem rất mướt mịn và dễ dàng thấm sâu vào da, để lại bề mặt da bóng mịn, tươi sáng tức thì. Sau khi kem khô hoàn toàn, có thể nhìn thấy vùng da mắt sáng và đồng đều màu hơn.

Hiệu quả của kem mắt SKII được trông đợi nhất chính là khả năng làm săn chắc, làm mờ vết nhăn trên đuôi mắt, vùng bọng mắt và phần mí mắt trên, giống như mô tả công dụng trên bao bì của thành phần Stempower giúp cải thiện làn da từ tận gốc. Có thể nói, với nhiều phản hồi tốt và công dụng cải thiện da vùng mắt khá rõ rệt, SKII Stempower đã thực sự có thể đem đến cho người dùng những hiệu quả giống như thông tin mà nhà sản xuất cam kết.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Ruby Do (7/5/21)

Hiệu quả làm giảm nếp nhăn và tình trạng khô vùng da mắt sẽ được cải thiện sau chỉ 10 ngày sử dụng sản phẩm.


----------



## Bình Bình (7/5/21)

Mình chắc cũng phải dùng kem dưỡng mắt riêng thôi. Chứ mắt mình cũng đã bắt đầu thấy nếp nhăn rồi.


----------

